# Cyclocross/Gravel Races - Northeast



## Bville (Jan 3, 2011)

I have recently decided to take up cyclocross/gravel grinding as an alternative to triathlon, however, I am having a hard time finding a good source for race listings. Additionally, if you know of any specific races in the Upstate New York area (I live outside of Syracuse) or Northeast I would love to hear about them. Thanks - Dave


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't know about gravel/unsanctioned races, but for 'cross try BikeReg:

https://www.bikereg.com/events/Mid-Atlantic/Cyclocross-Races


----------

